# Cabrito!



## rivet (Jul 18, 2009)

Allrighty.... Serious day grillin' here. Suppertime menu was Cabrito (kid) and chuck steak soft tacos / fajitas. 

Pulled out a front quarter from the deepfreeze. You all who want to try goat, notice how lean and spare the front quarter is. This was from a 75 pound cabrito- live weight. Underneath that ribcage is nothing but concave air. Very little meat, all of it concentrated on what you see on the front shoulder. Lots of bone, but then again....lots of flavor! 



I threw in a chuck steak for good measure. Gave the cabrito a rubbing of olive oil, then each a whiff of coarse ground black pepper.



Barbecuing over hardwood briquettes and mesquite chunks. Here I seared the chuck steak first-



Foiled most of the ribcage of the goat. Very thin and would burn long before the meat was done. Afterwards these crispy ribs were fine snackin' and gnawin'!



Little over two hours in at 350F, they are looking good~



A bit over three hours in and they are ready!



Wrapped each in foil again and let rest 20 minutes as I heated up flour and corn tortillas. Also served homemade salsa, guacamole, canned frijoles refritos with melty cheese and chips. Once rested, I cut up the meat and the taco/fajita feast took place. Here's a sample- flour tortilla, cabrito, guacamole, salsa, and a bit of refried beans and cheese on top. YUM!



Thanks for checking out my barbecue today....I appreciate that!


----------



## fire it up (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks great!  That beautiful color contrast presentation made the enchiladas I made earlier not like, well look not nearly that good.
Great post.  If only I could get my hands of some goat around here, but not in Jersey...


----------



## the dude abides (Jul 18, 2009)

Dang man, you guys have been on a roll today.  That looks fantastic.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 18, 2009)

Goat is something I have never tried.  Might put it on the to do list.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jul 18, 2009)

cabrito excellente, RIVET! that is very tasty-looking - since i am having trouble getting goat up here, i may try that with pronghorn antelope or deer next year.

great job!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 18, 2009)

After going to Jamacia a dozen time or so we love goat here. I personally have never tried to smoke it but you have definetly peaked an interest to smoke it. Thanks


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 18, 2009)

Great post Rivet, and thanks for sharing the Q View. That cabrito is pulling at the strings of my taste buds.


----------



## erain (Jul 19, 2009)

i got to agree with tas on the pronghorn, would be same family as the goat. next time i may have to save a whole quarter like you did. looks great as always man!!!   points from me...


----------



## tri 5 ron (Jul 15, 2013)

I know this is a very old thread, but am hoping Mr. Rivet might be so kind as to re-post the pics for this.

 I did send him a PM, and hope that he my see it.

 I have a friend who raises goats for market, and my daughter is in 4H so we have access to goat pretty easily.

 My friend has asked me to smoke some for him, and I'd like to not mess it up.


----------

